
Twitter Suspends Houston Rockets Account - rmason
https://twitter.com/search
======
ksaj
Here you go: [https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/2019/05/20/houston-
roc...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/2019/05/20/houston-rockets-
twitter-account-suspended/3748238002/)

Seems gymnastics teams are also going down. Previously Trump footage had the
same attention (but they don't cut him off for other reasons).

Stop stealing music...

------
rmason
For some reason Twitter just dropped the discussion on Twitter that I
referenced. Strange.

Here's a direct link to the Houston Rockets account which still shows it as
suspended.

[https://twitter.com/houstonrockets](https://twitter.com/houstonrockets)

